# Can any HGCV points trade into the Hilton Club NY?



## elc300 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm new to the Hilton system and I'm considering purchasing at the Hilton Club NY.  I had a conversation today with a HGVC sales rep, who by the way, started offering NY at $3.60 a point and ended up at .75 cents....what a joke uh? :hysterical:    The MF's for 9000 pts in NY are $2070 plus taxes which is steep. Although I could make NY my home resort I want to try and find a better deal if one is out there with lower MF's and just trade into NY whenever posible. If I buy 9000 pts in Vegas for example, can I trade into NY or any other HGVC?  

Also, the rep mentioned that purchasing a resale outside HGVC does not have club privileges?? I then proceeded to read an excerpt of an article I found in the TUG threads making mention of the $200 fee to join the Club if buying resale and he didn't know what to say....I'm assuming he was caught in a lie???

For those who own NY, what would be the advantage of buying that as my home resort as opposed to another HGVC property?

Thanks!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2011)

Perhaps some of the gurus can chime in, but I'm almost positive that HGVC owners from other locales can't trade into the  NY Hilton Club, so buying elsewhere for the lower MF's wouldn't work. 

Hilton Club members, however, can trade out into the other clubs.


----------



## amisco (Oct 6, 2011)

*If you want to go to New York regularly..*



elc300 said:


> I'm new to the Hilton system and I'm considering purchasing at the Hilton Club NY.  I had a conversation today with a HGVC sales rep, who by the way, started offering NY at $3.60 a point and ended up at .75 cents....what a joke uh? :hysterical:    The MF's for 9000 pts in NY are $2070 plus taxes which is steep. Although I could make NY my home resort I want to try and find a better deal if one is out there with lower MF's and just trade into NY whenever posible. If I buy 9000 pts in Vegas for example, can I trade into NY or any other HGVC?
> 
> Also, the rep mentioned that purchasing a resale outside HGVC does not have club privileges?? I then proceeded to read an excerpt of an article I found in the TUG threads making mention of the $200 fee to join the Club if buying resale and he didn't know what to say....I'm assuming he was caught in a lie???
> 
> ...





I am an owner at the Hilton Club NY...(located in the Hilton Hotel on 6th Avenue (a.k.a. Avenue of the Americas).  The only way to stay at this property is to own there, rent from an owner or be hosted by HGVC on a promotional visit for the HGVC at W. 57th property.  If you wanted to stay at the HGVC at W.57th location you could use HGVC points if there were any inventory available within a short window (I think that it is 45 days before arrival)...full weeks are rare when they occur and tend to be studio units.

If you are planning to go to NYC and do not want to buy at the Hilton NY  or W57th locations you might try to rent a unit at the Manhattan Club which is in the same neighborhood...there are a lot of owners there who are willing to rent to cover their MFs.  

We enjoy the Hilton Club NY property... prices are dropping there (and it doesn't appear that Hilton is exercising their ROFR at that property like they are at many of the other sites.  Good luck.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 6, 2011)

Occassionally this resort pops up in RCI.  This year I booked a unit for 2400 HGVC points.  A bargain.  Because even if I could find a HC or W57 Unit, they are worth far more HGVC points.  Sure I have to pay an exchange fee, but it was worth it to me. 

These are only periodic deposits, that go quickly, so I would not consider them a reliable way into either NYC Hilton timeshare.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 7, 2011)

As noted above, you can't trade into Hilton Club NY with HGVC points from other resorts.
However, at one time, elite HGVC members could. But that ended at least a couple of years before HGVC 57th St opened.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wondering if the Hilton Club is still for sale through Hilton, I only see 57th St on their website. Or perhaps since it has so many different rules, it is technically NOT part of the vacation club? Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Omne (Nov 1, 2011)

alexadeparis said:


> Just wondering if the Hilton Club is still for sale through Hilton, I only see 57th St on their website. Or perhaps since it has so many different rules, it is technically NOT part of the vacation club? Can anyone shed any light on this?



They still sell units. They use it as a fall back if someone is put off by the price they're asking for W 57th. Last I saw they were looking at around $24,500 for 7000 points. They wanted $49,500 for 5250 points at W 57th.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 2, 2011)

amisco said:


> I am an owner at the Hilton Club NY...(located in the Hilton Hotel on 6th Avenue (a.k.a. Avenue of the Americas).  The only way to stay at this property is to own there, rent from an owner or be hosted by HGVC on a promotional visit for the HGVC at W. 57th property.



Both the Hilton Club and the W.57th St. property are available for online booking with Club Intrawest points now (for stays beginning in January).


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 2, 2011)

So is the reason it's not on HGVC's website because you can't trade into it as an HGVC owner of another property? Shouldn't They still list that it exists? I did find this website using a search: http://thehiltonclub.com/ 
Are CityPoints the same as HGVC points, or are they a different currency?


----------



## conarth (Nov 2, 2011)

Different currency.   CityPoints is needed to book the Hilton Club unless you book it as a Hotel or use HHonors points.

CityPoints can be converted to use in HGVC, but not the other way around.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 2, 2011)

conarth said:


> Different currency.   CityPoints is needed to book the Hilton Club unless you book it as a Hotel or use HHonors points. CityPoints can be converted to use in HGVC, but not the other way around.



Its pretty simple. "Some animals are more equal than others." (G. Orwell).
In this case, HCNY can go slumming with the riff-raff at HGVC resorts, but
HGVC members must stay away from HCNY, uness they can figure out the work around.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 31, 2012)

conarth said:


> Different currency.   CityPoints is needed to book the Hilton Club unless you book it as a Hotel or use HHonors points.
> 
> CityPoints can be converted to use in HGVC, but not the other way around.




What if you own 14k HGVC Points and you buy say 5000 HCNY City Points.  Could you book a room at HCNY for say 7000 points by borrowing some of your current year HGVC points or could you only borrow from next year's City Points for the room?  I think the answer will be "no" on using HGVC points for partial payment, but just wanted to confirm...


----------

